# Gender Bender while delivering food……



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

During the dinner rush in My market it’s usually busy and I go from order to order. Inevitably, it comes time when nature won’t wait anymore and one must “drain the dragon” (haven’t used that expression since the 80’s) The goal is to be as fast as possible in order to quickly proceed to the next delivery!

Up until the last few years if the mens room was occupied and the women's open, I wouldn’t think of using the Woman's Room and would just wait, even if it caused suffering. Now, since it seems like anything goes, I don’t hesitate to use the ladies room if that’s what’s available. I’ve gotten a few dirty looks from women waiting to use the woman's room when I come out. I used to get embarrassed but I no longer care.

Am I the only one?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Am I the only one?


No.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I agree, wouldn't worry about it anymore. The ways things are going, why not.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Just say “ I’m trans, do you have a problem with that?”


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ha ha.

Experiment, learn, adapt.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> During the dinner rush in My market it’s usually busy and I go from order to order. Inevitably, it comes time when nature won’t wait anymore and one must “drain the dragon” (haven’t used that expression since the 80’s) The goal is to be as fast as possible in order to quickly proceed to the next delivery!
> 
> Up until the last few years if the mens room was occupied and the women's open, I wouldn’t think of using the Woman's Room and would just wait, even if it caused suffering. Now, since it seems like anything goes, I don’t hesitate to use the ladies room if that’s what’s available. I’ve gotten a few dirty looks from women waiting to use the woman's room when I come out. I used to get embarrassed but I no longer care.
> 
> Am I the only one?


I'll confess that I was doing it once in a great while even before the gender-bending when I REALLY had to go.

I'd rather get a dirty look than have a bladder that feels like it's ready to explode. If someone sees me coming out of the ladies room I apologize.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If anyone even looks at you funny, just screech:

"How dare you assume my gender?!"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

.,


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Around here, everyone just expects to see large hairy naked men hanging out in the ladies room.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Last year in San Marcos my adopted Brother rode with me and he needed to go to the bathroom, so I stopped at the HEB in town and the men bathroom was occupied, so I told him to use the ladies room and he did…

Well this College Student came up and I told her my adopted brother who is elderly was using the Women Room and she just smiled and waited and after he was done she noticed I was waiting for the men room and she told me to go before I went all over myself…

Different times but you know who cares which bathroom you use as long as you have a lock on the door and it is a signal room and not multiple toilets…

Oh, you should have came out prancing then they might have not looked at you funny…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> During the dinner rush in My market it’s usually busy and I go from order to order. Inevitably, it comes time when nature won’t wait anymore and one must “drain the dragon” (haven’t used that expression since the 80’s) The goal is to be as fast as possible in order to quickly proceed to the next delivery!
> 
> Up until the last few years if the mens room was occupied and the women's open, I wouldn’t think of using the Woman's Room and would just wait, even if it caused suffering. Now, since it seems like anything goes, I don’t hesitate to use the ladies room if that’s what’s available. I’ve gotten a few dirty looks from women waiting to use the woman's room when I come out. I used to get embarrassed but I no longer care.
> 
> Am I the only one?


I confess. I succumbed to the pressure below, and used the ladies room because the mens room was occupied, just the other day for the first time ever.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The problem being that in some states there is a pretty stiff penalty for using the wrong bathroom.
On the other side of the coin here in Minnesota if you say you have IBS they have to let you use the employees bathroom even if it is not available to the public.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> During the dinner rush in My market it’s usually busy and I go from order to order. Inevitably, it comes time when nature won’t wait anymore and one must “drain the dragon” (haven’t used that expression since the 80’s) The goal is to be as fast as possible in order to quickly proceed to the next delivery!
> 
> Up until the last few years if the mens room was occupied and the women's open, I wouldn’t think of using the Woman's Room and would just wait, even if it caused suffering. Now, since it seems like anything goes, I don’t hesitate to use the ladies room if that’s what’s available. I’ve gotten a few dirty looks from women waiting to use the woman's room when I come out. I used to get embarrassed but I no longer care.
> 
> Am I the only one?


When nature calls an I am in "nature" I answer. Bushes, trees or ladies room. Just remember to place the seat back down. No one will know


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I did a DD delivery to "her" yesterday. "She" tipped $6.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

When I have to pee, I temporarily identify as a woman, if necessary. If people can identify as another gender without having to give a reason, I don't have to give a reason either. Anyone says anything I just say "I identify as a woman today" and keep on walkin'


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Depends on the bathroom.

Single seater and a locked door? The sign is more of a guideline.

Multiple stalls?

No way am i going in the woman's room.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

A lot of restaurants in my area are changing the labeling on the signs to say things like Unisex, Gender Neutral, All sexes. etc.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Some even have funny signs.
Gentlemen please stand closer. Its smaller than you think.
Ladies please remain seated for the entire show.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> When I have to pee, I temporarily identify as a woman, if necessary. If people can identify as another gender without having to give a reason, I don't have to give a reason either. Anyone says anything I just say "I identify as a woman today" and keep on walkin'


Exactly. While coming out of a ladies room once, The manager of the restaurant who happened to be by the door (and he's a nasty, miserable human being) raised his voice and said to me "what are you doing"! I replied that I didn't know what he's inferring, I identify as a woman! He just stood there speechless with a dumbfounded look on his face!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I confess. I succumbed to the pressure below, and used the ladies room because the mens room was occupied, just the other day for the first time ever.


Once that line has been crossed, you'll be doing it frequently now!


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I try not to use the ladies room, but when you gotta go, I go. It's funny how for us male drivers, we seem to be the ones commenting on this topic, I have not seen a female rider comment on this. However, have you noticed that when you go to an event, the ladies line is long, yet the men's line moves rather quickly. A few times in the past my + 1 found herself in this situation, and went to the men's room, while I stood guard.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Your poll is lacking a 3rd answer: Pee bottle.

From the thread title I thought you were gonna say you saw someone in full drag delivering food.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> During the dinner rush in My market it’s usually busy and I go from order to order. Inevitably, it comes time when nature won’t wait anymore and one must “drain the dragon” (haven’t used that expression since the 80’s) The goal is to be as fast as possible in order to quickly proceed to the next delivery!
> 
> Up until the last few years if the mens room was occupied and the women's open, I wouldn’t think of using the Woman's Room and would just wait, even if it caused suffering. Now, since it seems like anything goes, I don’t hesitate to use the ladies room if that’s what’s available. I’ve gotten a few dirty looks from women waiting to use the woman's room when I come out. I used to get embarrassed but I no longer care.
> 
> Am I the only one?


I do it.
And I DGAF what someone else thinks about it.

And womens public rest rooms are PIG PENS. Worse than mens by far.

Back when I was driving prolly five years ago now, I went into a BevMo (they have great facilities). I had to drop a deuce.
The door to the mens room was locked with a sign "Out of service".

I went into the ladies room. It was empty. I went into a stall and did my thing. Washed hands and was actually on my way out when this old wrinkle faced hag starts in on me. "What are YOU doing in there?" I grinned and said "Walk in and take a deep breath, you'll figure it out."
"Oh, yer a perv. That's the ladies room ..."
She's getting wound up now, attracting looks.
Pretty soon this 19 year old guy walks up, "Jason, Asst Mgr" on his name tag. Jason wants to know what's going on.
Hag is all "He's hanging out in the womens rest room, he's a perv, he was waiting for someone to come in .... You need to call the police right now."
WTF.

Jason looked at me, and I said. "Look kid. I had to take a shit, ok? And I mean, I NEEDED to take a shit like RFN. If I haddn't found a place to take a shit you'd have a clean up on isles three, four and six. Know what I mean?"
Jason nodded.
"If you wanna call the cops," I handed him a business card, "have them give me a call and I'll be glad to talk to them. But in todays world where I can identify as any gender I want at a whim, I would think twice about that if I was you. But you do what you gotta do. Have a good day."
I left the Old Hag bubbling "well, I never .. how rude ..."

And, I went back to work.
Never heard a thing from the cops.

I don't make the rules.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> And womens public rest rooms are PIG PENS. Worse than mens by far.


This. ^^^^

I was in the nightclub business. End of night the women's bathroom was always nastier.

@Seamus just don't piss on the seat and you'll be fine.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> During the dinner rush in My market it’s usually busy and I go from order to order. Inevitably, it comes time when nature won’t wait anymore and one must “drain the dragon” (haven’t used that expression since the 80’s) The goal is to be as fast as possible in order to quickly proceed to the next delivery!
> 
> Up until the last few years if the mens room was occupied and the women's open, I wouldn’t think of using the Woman's Room and would just wait, even if it caused suffering. Now, since it seems like anything goes, I don’t hesitate to use the ladies room if that’s what’s available. I’ve gotten a few dirty looks from women waiting to use the woman's room when I come out. I used to get embarrassed but I no longer care.
> 
> Am I the only one?


Thread title intrigued me on wtf this thread waa about. I swore I’d stay off delivery forums. 😀

As a woman, I’ve used the men’s bathrooms few times, so don’t feel bad. But they were one stall bathrooms. No way would I want to be in one with multiple urinals and people using them.

You men do keep your bathrooms fairly clean. Some women are pigs with leaving bathrooms so messy.


----------



## johnfraser1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Seamus said:


> During the dinner rush in My market it’s usually busy and I go from order to order. Inevitably, it comes time when nature won’t wait anymore and one must “drain the dragon” (haven’t used that expression since the 80’s) The goal is to be as fast as possible in order to quickly proceed to the next delivery!
> 
> Up until the last few years if the mens room was occupied and the women's open, I wouldn’t think of using the Woman's Room and would just wait, even if it caused suffering. Now, since it seems like anything goes, I don’t hesitate to use the ladies room if that’s what’s available. I’ve gotten a few dirty looks from women waiting to use the woman's room when I come out. I used to get embarrassed but I no longer care.
> 
> Am I the only one?


You are not the only one. There's no sense in suffering just to let the women's room be empty for no real reason.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

The single rooms with a lock I've used before but I would never use a multi stall room. Women's restrooms are disgusting anyways. In retail and other jobs where I had to clean them you'd swear they were in there throwing feces at the walls in the stalls. Men's room were never anywhere near the nastiness of the women's room.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Alltel77 said:


> The single rooms with a lock I've used before but I would never use a multi stall room. Women's restrooms are disgusting anyways. In retail and other jobs where I had to clean them you'd swear they were in there throwing feces at the walls in the stalls. Men's room were never anywhere near the nastiness of the women's room.


In my case (maybe because of my advanced age) there was no choice.
My bowels were GOING to move.
Tick, tick, BOOM.

It wouldn't have mattered if I was sitting down, or not.
I chose to use a toilet and I didn't GAF what kind of sign it was behind.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> In my case (maybe because of my advanced age) there was no choice.
> My bowels were GOING to move.
> Tick, tick, BOOM.
> 
> ...


Well during the start of c19 I had to poop in the back of gym parking lot because most restaurants wouldn't let people use the freakin restroom and the grocery stores here always have homeless crazies living in the stalls during the daytime so maybe in that situation I would've too.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Alltel77 said:


> Well during the start of c19 I had to poop in the back of gym parking lot because most restaurants wouldn't let people use the freakin restroom and the grocery stores here always have homeless crazies living in the stalls during the daytime so maybe in that situation I would've too.


I used to be a single parent.
Was raising my daughter.
She was just learning to use the potty, not in diapers, but ...
and, like a lot of little girls, she waited till the LAST MINUTE (why do you vagina'd people do that?)

We were in a grocery store once and she looked up at me with big eyes and said, "Daddy, I gotta pee." I looked down at her and she was doing the pee-pee dance. You parents know what I am talking about.

There was a clerk stocking shelves nearby and I asked "Where's your rest rooms?" She looked at me all snarky and said "We don't have public restrooms."
I pointed to my girl and said, "If you can't direct us to a better place I'm going to tell her to squat RIGHT WHERE WE STAND. And, believe this: she'll do it. That's my girl."
Pointing, the clerk said, "Through those double doors, first door on the right."

I thanked her and we went to the bathroom.

Sometimes ya just gotta give people the alternate of choice.
"If not there .. then here?"


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> During the dinner rush in My market it’s usually busy and I go from order to order. Inevitably, it comes time when nature won’t wait anymore and one must “drain the dragon” (haven’t used that expression since the 80’s) The goal is to be as fast as possible in order to quickly proceed to the next delivery!
> 
> Up until the last few years if the mens room was occupied and the women's open, I wouldn’t think of using the Woman's Room and would just wait, even if it caused suffering. Now, since it seems like anything goes, I don’t hesitate to use the ladies room if that’s what’s available. I’ve gotten a few dirty looks from women waiting to use the woman's room when I come out. I used to get embarrassed but I no longer care.
> 
> Am I the only one?


I've done it in a "pinch".


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I'd use the ladies room if the alternative was peeing my pants.

Unless it was in Tijuana, and I saw this coming out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I once saw a drunk woman inside the mens bathroom at a sports stadium, she was down on her knees with her head inside a stand up urinal. Puking I think… or chomping on the peppermint-scented urinal cake in search of a breath mint. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I once saw a drunk woman inside the mens bathroom at a sports stadium, she was down on her knees with her head inside a stand up urinal. Puking I think… or chomping on the peppermint-scented urinal cake in search of a breath mint. 🤷‍♂️


Bout time you showed up in this thread...where you been?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> Your poll is lacking a 3rd answer: Pee bottle.


The use of pee bottles at Amazon warehouses allows Jeff Bezos to brag that his restrooms are the cleanest ones in the US.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

They should be unisex and limited to the amount of people that can go in. One toilet and a lockable door, after that who cares as long you wash your hands.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> I've done it in a "pinch".


I've neve done it 'in a pinch'.

Does it hurt?
How's that work?
Got pix?

.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Like this.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I plan my pees and go to Wawa. Or home, mostly. Whenever a ping takes me closeby, Ima peein’ in my bathroom. It smells REALLY nice!

P.S. theoretically speaking, though, I would wait. I’m very… traditional.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

cumonohito said:


> It's funny how for us male drivers, we seem to be the ones commenting on this topic, I have not seen a female rider comment on this. However, have you noticed that when you go to an event, the ladies line is long, yet the men's line moves rather quickly.


What am I chopped liver? I’m a female, born 100% woman and still am one, and I commented. 😀

Ladies lines are so long because for one, we can’t just unzip our zipper or open our flies and go, unless we want to pee on ourselves.

Women also reapply their makeup or sit and chit chat in the bathrooms, talking about the guy she likes or we’re consoling a friend whose boyfriend just dumped her. I’ve personally stayed in the bathroom a long time thinking how to get rid of my date who was either dull or creepy (my younger years).

And some women are absolute pigs in the bathrooms. They spend time putting feces on the stalls or floor. Some put toilet paper over the floor. As a teen, I worked for a park with a swimming pool. In the changing areas, women would leave used tampons on the floor instead of using the bathroom 10 feet away. Truly disgusting!


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

@Invisible are you on the north end of I94? for some reason, I seem to remember your ID, or maybe I'm confusing it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

cumonohito said:


> @Invisible are you on the north end of I94? for some reason, I seem to remember your ID, or maybe I'm confusing it.


Yes or I was. I think you’re in Chicago right? I used to be in Kilwaukee. If ya remember me, then I’m not doing a good job of staying invisible.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> What am I chopped liver? I’m a female, born 100% woman and still am one, and I commented. 😀
> 
> Ladies lines are so long because for one, we can’t just unzip our zipper or open our flies and go, unless we want to pee on ourselves.
> 
> ...


Geez, Lady. They just asked if you’d use the other gender’s bathroom. TMI.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Seamus said:


> During the dinner rush in My market it’s usually busy and I go from order to order. Inevitably, it comes time when nature won’t wait anymore and one must “drain the dragon” (haven’t used that expression since the 80’s) The goal is to be as fast as possible in order to quickly proceed to the next delivery!
> 
> Up until the last few years if the mens room was occupied and the women's open, I wouldn’t think of using the Woman's Room and would just wait, even if it caused suffering. Now, since it seems like anything goes, I don’t hesitate to use the ladies room if that’s what’s available. I’ve gotten a few dirty looks from women waiting to use the woman's room when I come out. I used to get embarrassed but I no longer care.
> 
> Am I the only one?


I think most baths these days are transgender. But still a cool story If is 2012...

Edit: I probably should have read the thread before I posted...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Edit: I probably should have read the thread before I posted...


When has that stopped you before?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Geez, Lady. They just asked if you’d use the other gender’s bathroom. TMI.


Just giving it back to the men who’ve written some truly disgusting things on this forum for years. 😀


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Just giving it back to the men who’ve written some truly disgusting things on this forum for years. 😀


Well that’s one competition that I happily declare my complete failure in. I mean, I knew I lived a sheltered life in many aspects, but now I’m kinda glad. 😂

I may never enter a Wawa bathroom again…


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Women also reapply their makeup or sit and chit chat in the bathrooms, talking about the guy she likes


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> What am I chopped liver? I’m a female, born 100% woman and still am one, and I commented. 😀
> 
> Ladies lines are so long because for one, we can’t just unzip our zipper or open our flies and go, unless we want to pee on ourselves.
> 
> ...


You are no longer a female or a woman.
You are a birthing person!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> You are no longer a female or a woman.
> You are a birthing person!


Im not even that . I’m over 50. 😀


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Im not even that . I’m over 50. 😀


Ya never know!!!


----------



## UberWLA (Feb 12, 2016)

Schmanthony said:


> From the thread title I thought you were gonna say you saw someone in full drag delivering food.


From the title I thought he was gonna say, "I don't always dress in drag, but when I do, it's when delivering food." And from his avatar, I was definitely curious to see the pic.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

If ever I find out @Seamus dressed in drag (other than for Halloween), I would lose all belief in my gaydar, which has served me well. And yes, I know not all cross-dressers are gay, I’m generalizing.

There’s just NO WAY.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Just giving it back to the men who’ve written some truly disgusting things on this forum for years. 😀


Yea.
That'll fix us.
Especially the Tampax observation.

.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Im not even that . I’m over 50. 😀


My favorite age.
The don't swell, don't tell and grateful as hell.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> If ever I find out @Seamus dressed in drag (other than for Halloween)


Only for the purpose of saving money. He might even multi app and use a mask to swipe some candy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberWLA said:


> From the title I thought he was gonna say, "I don't always dress in drag, but when I do, it's when delivering food." And from his avatar, I was definitely curious to see the pic.



His profile name does sound like a guy in drag, too. 😀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> My favorite age.
> The don't swell, don't tell and grateful as hell.


I recall a similar thread where we discussed this but it was deleted, the dropping balls. 😀


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I recall a similar thread where we discussed this but it was deleted, the dropping balls. 😀


Yea, it was a different regime.
This one has different triggers.

.


----------



## BuckyBoy (7 mo ago)

Here's a practical alternative: https://amzn.to/3IIiX5r
Perfect for outdoor, traffic jam, long distance car driving, camping, traveling etc. This handy bottle can be sanitized and allows you to 'use the restroom' virtually anywhere.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

In some places, the bathrooms are single lockable rooms with one toilet and sink inside. The only difference is one says "men" and the other says "women". In those places, I'd use the "women's" room if it's empty and the "men's" is occupied. I've never understood why a man or woman should be expected to pee themselves while the other room sits empty.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

There is NO reason for either sex to be freaked out about seeing someone of the opposite sex in a public restroom.
The stalls have doors ... yes?
The urinals are so that my back is to anyone in the room, yes?

Anybody wanting to see my genitals have to really, really try. 
Now, I am kinda proud of my genitals, but I have been told (tho I don't really believe it) that there is nothing spectacular there.

Genitals only come in two basic designs (sorry wokesters, two). One of them I grew up with, the other I have been fortunate enough to become quite familiar with these last 60 years or so.
No surprises any more.

---

Last time I was in the hospital. Got a hip replaced.
Next day I ask the nurse: "What's a guy gotta do to get the hell outta here?"
She said, "Well ... we gotta get that IV pain med thing outta your arm, you have to go for a walk one lap around the ward and the catheter has to be out."
I said, "Out standing. Lets get started. Removing these tubes are the easy part." She took the IV out right then.
An hour later ... I put the light on. "When are you going to take the catheter our?"
"Oh," she says "I am trying to find a male nurse to do that."
Why?
She says, "Well, I thought ... you know, for your own privacy comfort and all ..." she stammers.

"Look, you never seen male genitals before? Would I be your first?"
She smiled and said no.
"If I am, I am honored ... but either way, GET THIS DAMN THING OUTTA ME, ok?"
She pulled the curtain around and took it out.
We both survived just fine.

I don't see the big deal. We all poop. We all pee.
Me and the Pope and the Queen of England all have that in common.



.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Exactly. While coming out of a ladies room once, The manager of the restaurant who happened to be by the door (and he's a nasty, miserable human being) raised his voice and said to me "what are you doing"! I replied that I didn't know what he's inferring, I identify as a woman! He just stood there speechless with a dumbfounded look on his face!


Thanks for posting your experience here ma'am.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Now, since it seems like anything goes, I don’t hesitate to use the ladies room if that’s what’s available. I’ve gotten a few dirty looks from women waiting to use the woman's room when I come out. I used to get embarrassed but I no longer care.


Have you been doing deliveries in my area?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's faster to use a wee bottle.


----------

